# Nolva and the airport?



## Evil ANT (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, I leave on Monday for a very important business trip. I'll be gone for two weeks.

Anyhow, my cycle ended today so it'll be PCT time soon (in about three weeks). Thing is, I'd like to bring some nolva with me just in case gyno symptoms start to occur while I'm away. If I leave my nolva here at home I'll be almost 2,000 miles away and totally screwed if anything starts to go wrong.

Is it safe to bring nolva with me on the plane, or do you think airport security would be all over it? I'd love to bring some with me, but I don't know if I dare. I probably won't even need any, but you know how life works - it's when you don't think you'll need something that you end up needing it the most.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 8, 2005)

Aspirin bottle.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 8, 2005)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Well, I leave on Monday for a very important business trip. I'll be gone for two weeks.
> 
> Anyhow, my cycle ended today so it'll be PCT time soon (in about three weeks). Thing is, I'd like to bring some nolva with me just in case gyno symptoms start to occur while I'm away. If I leave my nolva here at home I'll be almost 2,000 miles away and totally screwed if anything starts to go wrong.
> 
> Is it safe to bring nolva with me on the plane, or do you think airport security would be all over it? I'd love to bring some with me, but I don't know if I dare. I probably won't even need any, but you know how life works - it's when you don't think you'll need something that you end up needing it the most.


 There was a guy on here a while back that had liquid nolva and put it in a baby oil bottle and had no problem. If they are pills you could try taking a perscription med bottle with your name on it and dumping them in there, plus I highly doubt security guards know what nolva looks like.


----------



## ryuage (Jan 8, 2005)

why not just check it in?


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 8, 2005)

Check it in?

They're pills so I'll probably just throw them in an aspirin bottle. Good suggestion, Mudge.

Better yet, I'll throw them in my milk thistle bottle. I highly doubt airport security will know what the hell real milk thistle looks like.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 8, 2005)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Check it in?
> 
> They're pills so I'll probably just throw them in an aspirin bottle. Good suggestion, Mudge.
> 
> Better yet, I'll throw them in my milk thistle bottle. I highly doubt airport security will know what the hell real milk thistle looks like.


Airport security and police forces might sniff out the aspirin bottle trick, but that's assuming you'll even get checked.  I went across the border from tijuana to the U.S. recently and could've had like a kilo of coke on me,  and airport never touched me on either flights.  You'll be unlucky if you even get searched.....


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 9, 2005)

They don't care what pills you are taking, so long as a drug dog has no problem with them. Aspirin bottle is perfect. You can always mail them to yourself a few days before you leave if you are that concerned. And pop one before getting on the plane for peace of mind.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Airport security and police forces might sniff out the aspirin bottle trick, but that's assuming you'll even get checked. I went across the border from tijuana to the U.S. recently and could've had like a kilo of coke on me, and airport never touched me on either flights. You'll be unlucky if you even get searched.....


 The last time I went to Mexico (though Nogalis) there was a drug sniffing dog checking every person who went through. I saw them pull some guy aside who had several ceramic statues.

 This gave me a very wicked idea. Buy a dime of pot in Mexico. Then rub my hand in it and become the official hand shaking farewell guy for Mexico...


----------



## LAM (Jan 9, 2005)

airport security could give a shit about prescription meds.  carrying a bottle of 500 tabs of vicoden would be a different story...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 9, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> The last time I went to Mexico (though Nogalis) there was a drug sniffing dog checking every person who went through. I saw them pull some guy aside who had several ceramic statues.
> 
> This gave me a very wicked idea. Buy a dime of pot in Mexico. Then rub my hand in it and become the official hand shaking farewell guy for Mexico...


 Just stuff some dog biscuits in your buddy's carry on bag next time, this is also fun, after the FAA lets you go of course...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2005)

Dogs wont sniff out nolvadex. If you are nervous, they may sniff you out then, but they wont smell nolvadex.


----------



## seminewtothis (Jan 9, 2005)

Just last week I carried 200 clomid on a plain and they were in a plastic baggy and no one at the airport even asked a question.  Relax and go with it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dogs wont sniff out nolvadex. If you are nervous, they may sniff you out then, but they wont smell nolvadex.


 If you are nervous, there is a better chance of security picking up on this than the dogs. They are trained big time to read a persons bodylanguage, especially customs agents.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2005)

Not every $10 an hour security guard is going to give a shit. If someone is shaking in their boots, I'm sure it would be noticed.


----------

